# It's so good to be home....



## bowhunter43130 (Dec 15, 2008)

Good luck with treatment I'm sure they are not going to be a lot of fun !


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

You can kick the snuff habit! I chewed for 18 years and have been off it for 20. MY method was hard candies and bubble gum or any gum because your mouth and teeth are going to go NUTS! My teeth became very sensitive to cold but it has gotten a lot better. GOOD LUCK with everything.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Eric, I for one will be praying for you. It is times like these that we begin to realize our mortality; life is short. That said, the medical technology now is unreal. It is like space age stuff.

When I was 43, I learned I had a serious heart blockage in the upper left side of my arteries. Its the one the call the "widowmaker", and I was about 90% closed. Needless to say it got my attention in every way. It began my journey through heart stuff. I am now 61, and my heart issues have been very manageable, thanks to some really great doctors and the amazing technology we have today.

With help from the Almighty, and help for some very good doctors, we will be praying that you get through this well; literally.

Cato


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

WOW! i thought it would read'' good to be home from vacation'' . therefore , i was stunned to read your post . i truly wish you the best of luck .


----------



## JMLOWE (Apr 19, 2011)

Prayers sent, hope you tolerate the treatment well and have a speedy recovery.


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Prayers sent for a full and complete recovery Eric.


----------



## Old Sarge (Sep 9, 2008)

Prayers sent. I have had my share of medical issues also with 3 strokes since 2008. Couldn't shoot at all for awhile but managed to complete my first 3D today. You just need to take it easy, don't push yourself too much and follow the Drs. advice. Do not be discouraged if your progress isn't as fast as you would like it to be, it just takes time. Your body has been through a lot and it will recover in time. You just have to be patient and have faith. Joshua 1:9 "Be strong and couragous, do not be terrified or afraid for the Lord your God will be with your forever".
You will learn to appreciate the smallest things and to really appreciate life. We all tend to take it for granted most of the time. Every day is a miracle, cherish it.
Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

man Eric. thats some serious stuff, that chemo. Best of luck and let me know if I can help in any way man. Keep me posted


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks for all the thoughts and prayers everyone. Had bloodwork today no chemo yet, that will be thursday. I'm gonna' beat it and be just fine. To many critters to kill! lol I very thankful that I have good insurance and Aflac too! Also excellent doctors and one of the best cancer centers around. Eric


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Keep us posted Eric.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Here is wishing you all the best and get well soon.


----------



## strikefirst (Mar 30, 2009)

Praying for your peedy recovery


----------



## Stillfingers (May 6, 2008)

Prayers for you Eric. You can do this! GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

hope all went well today with your treatment .


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Still no treatment yet. They're still doing bloodwork and waiting for all the biopsy results. They want to be absolutely sure before they decide on what treatments to give me. They're giving me steroids now to get rid of the swelling in my glands. I dont go back to the doc now till Mar. 13th. I'm going back to work on the 27th, they want me to stay off work the whole time but whose going to pay my insurance? It will run out at the end of this month, so I'm going back, no choice in the matter plus I feel fine and I'm tired of laying around.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

keep at it brother. glad your feeling well. keep us posted


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

Only you know what your body can do. Good luck with everything amid keep your head up we are wishing you the best


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

Prayers for your recovery and support as you go through this journey!


----------



## scout4 (May 18, 2010)

Prayers for you eric! scout4


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Eric

In 2009 I was diagnosed with cancer. It was in the lymph nodes in my neck and at the base of my tongue. I had 16 weeks of chemo, 7 weeks (5 days a week) of radiation and 4 surgeries. I never smoked or dipped.

I lived on liquids for 15 months, I could not swallow solid foods. I started mixing my own drinks, I even kept excel spread sheet the had all the nutritional info for each item that I used. I made sure that I got all the nourishment that I needed. For about 6 weeks after the radiation treatments, each swallow was extremely painful. I went from 200 Lbs to 173. My doctors wanted to install a feeding tube, but I refused. It seems that if you use a tube very long you have to learn to swallow all over again. 

I set my mind to becoming healthy. I damn sure was not going to let cancer beat me. The cancer never really hurt me but the cure sure knocked me for a loop. As soon as I started to heal I started to exercise. Being that sick and losing 27 lbs made me very weak.

Now 30 months after my last treatment I’m hiking two to three times a week, each hike is 10 to 25 miles. My backpacking trips often include 20+ mile days in mountainous areas. At 54 yo I’m in better shape than I’ve ever been. With 95% chance of cancer reoccurring, I figure that the healthy I am the better the odds. 

Sorry this got kind of long. The point I’m trying to make is that you need to attack this with a “Can Do Attitude”. Do whatever it takes to help your body fight this disease!
No matter how bad you feel, make sure that you get the nutrition that you need to help your body fight this battle. 

It is a fight for your life, do not take it lightly.
Good luck
Keith


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Keith, I dont intend on letting this thing beat me believe it! Looks like I'll be off work for a while, doc wont release me. Aflac will pay all my medical expenses for up to 10 months when my insurance runs out, so I'll be ok on that since we have no disability pay at work. I know, what a joke. I dont even go back to see the doc till march 13th, and the treatments are'nt gonna' start then either. Looks like I'll have lots of time off to hunt spring gobblers! Thats what I plan on doing, I need to start exercising, I can feel myself gaining weight and I dont wanna' get out of shape. Doc told me not to lose any weight so I've been eating like a pig since I came home, gained 8 pounds already! lol


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

It sounds like you may need to apply for SSDI. Your bio says that you're 49 yo, so my guess is that you've been paying into the system for a long time. I was on SSDI during the time I could not work. I do not believe in being a leach on the system, but in our cases I think that we earned the right to the benefits.

Keith


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey guys, 6 chemo treatments so far, not fun at all but the good news is it's working. White blood cell count down to 99,000, was 256,000. Glands are starting to shrink down and go away. I'm done with chemo now till April 16th, then 5 days in a row of it. Bloodwork every monday, see the doctor on the 6th. Still off work, looks like at least another month. I feel good enough to shoot my bow which I've been doing a lot of, and shooting very well I might add. Also up every morning listening to the gobblers, I can stand in my backyard and they are roosting right across the hollow from me. I hope they hang around till April 28th at least, that's our first day,so late here in PA kinda' sucks, but oh well better late than never I guess. Thanks for all the replies just thought I'd let everyone know whats going so far. I will be cured of this. Peace, Eric


----------



## 1156 (Nov 4, 2010)

Keep the chin up and keep truggin along. Glad to hear things are proggresing for you. I'm sure the gobblers will still be around.... somewhere, lol! Just gotta go get them.


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Glad to hear you are doing better! Keep us posted and take care. :cheers:


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I hear those treatments are like drinking poison. But the good news is they are working as hopped for. Very good news. Hang in there buddy and keep us posted.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

great news Eric. Keep getting better and let me know if I can help buddy.


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

Eric, good news the chemo is getting a response. Praying for a quick and full recovery. 
George


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow,big dose of reality on wednesday. The whole time going through this ordeal, 6 treatments so far and no ill effects whatsoever. I've been so sick these last 4 days I could hardly get out of bed. Suffering with some flu like symptoms, chills, lightheaded, fever, nausea, and a major head ache the likes of which I have never experienced. Way worse than any hangover I can remember. When I stood up or bent down I thought my head was gonna' explode. The pounding was intense and hurt like hell. Could'nt eat, lost 5 lbs. Saw the doctor yesterday, temp was still 100.6, blood pressure good and white blood cell count is down to normal now, 8,000. She said my being sick was perfectly normal and prescribed anti-biotics just for precaution. If my fever persists she told me to call the cancer center and they will send me to the ER and admit me again for observation. Geez, and I thought it was almost over with! Was scheduled for another week of chemo starting the 16th but the doctor is unsure of the doses now because my white count is normal now and if it goes to low then I'm in worse shape than having it to high. 2 more blood tests next week will determine what she will do next. With trout and turkey season coming up this is really starting to wear on me. I'm getting better, feel pretty good today, fever broke finally and I ate breakfast and supper today, but still not 100%. I was feeling really positive and upbeat through this ordeal but these last 4 days really knocked it out of me. I will bounce back though, I'm determined to make it through this! Again everyone, thanks for your well wishes. Eric


----------



## HoughsArchery (Oct 7, 2011)

Hope you feel better!


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Hang in there and keep us posted Eric. Times like this make us realize how much we take for granted. Praying for you.

Mitchell


----------



## 1strike (Dec 13, 2011)

I dont post much but gotta send some "kick cancer's butt" encouragement! Givem hell Eric! Take your treatment and tuff it out and you'll be back on your feet in no time! Prayers for you on this end. Mike


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Prayers sent....hope all goes well!


----------



## GBUSMCR (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey Eric, Hope your feeling better. Its tough but cancer is a roller coaster ride for sure. Infections can be pretty frequent so just be vigilant about how you feel and let your Dr know ASAP. No toughing it out thinking it'll get better. Prayers sent.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

Hang in there Eric. More prayers from MS


----------



## eric schmaus (Mar 7, 2011)

Thanks again everyone for the kind words. Been having treatments all week, 8 hours monday, then short ones (45min) the rest of the week, one more to go. No more treatments until May 14, then another week of it scheduled but the doctor said I may not need any more, depends on how my bloodwork goes until then. I'm hoping to be done for a while but I have to wait and see I guess. I just hope I dont get sick again, I would'nt wish that on my worst enemy. Trout seasons here and turkey season is just around the corner now so lots to do! Thanks for the prayers, Eric


----------

